

Mapping College Rapists with SHA2 & Tor - grifterjustice
https://medium.com/praxis-journal/6b7ae80f3d72

======
ColinWright
It would be trivial to brute force the alleged perpetrator's names, simply by
running SHA2 on all students. This is not helped by adding a unique salt,
because then no matching can be done between incidents.

I applaud the ideas and ideals, and I believe this has the potential to be a
Good Thing(tm). I'd really like to see clever and knowledgeable people get
together to make this happen, and the ideas outlined here are at least a
start.

